# What are oppressive laws stopping you from doing?



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

I saw his on another site and thought I'd post it here.

If all oppressive, intrusive rules, bureaucracies or laws were suddenly suspended or eliminated, what would you do that you don't do now?

For instance, one person answered: Go fishing without a license.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

What's the word limit for a post??????

Build a 2nd house on our property without having to tear the old one down. 

Burn/bury the debris from said house instead of paying a gazilion dollars for enough dumpsters to make it go away. 

Re-use our same septic tank which is perfectly adequate for our household of 3, versus spending $6 grand for a bigger system we don't need but have to install to get our building permit.

Drive the farm truck 4 miles on back roads from our place to our son's place without risking an expensive ticket every single time we move hay over there.

Not pay minimum sales tax when a vehicle is given away.

Go to a bar to hear a friend of mine's band play and enjoy a cigarette with my jack n coke.

Teach my 12 year old DGD to drive on back roads without risking a ticket for me and a juvenile record for her. 

Ride the 4 wheeler into town to pick up something we need for fencing at the farm service without risking a ticket.

Not pay a "special assessment" on top of our regular property tax every year since 1994 for flood protection we don't need.

That ought to get things started........


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

Walk my dog in all the nice places she's not allowed!


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Go motorcycle riding out in the desert with a few friends without having to get a permit!


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Distill a nice homemade brandy.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

get a wife. (as long as gcpete liked her of course)


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

move soil / peat from a dried up lake bed to my orchard / garden to improve the soil. 

move trailer loads of hay from GA to my farm in FL. Currently I can legally drive my 35K lb loaded truck and trailer within 150 miles of my farm, but not across state lines. I have to get a CDL to exceed that. I'll do it, but it is money spent for no good reason.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd have money in my pocket to buy what I wanted rather than use it pay the tax man.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Get a rooster and tint my windows


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Put on a much needed addition. 
Go scavenge dead and down from government land that has been sitting for the last 5 years.
Buy land again and put up a much wanted and sanity saving cabin.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

yep, have a rooster, and be able to target practice in my own back yard...


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Have chickens, burn our trash, add on to the house


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

1. Own some guns government won't allow me to own now.
2. Own a vehicle of my choosing without having to comply with government regulations.
3. Buy a decent toilet
4. Buy decent light bulbs.
5. Shoot pesky varmints government won't allow me to kill.
6. Pay my taxes in the form of a consumption tax instead of dealing with the IRS.
7. Make a phone call or email without worrying about government snooping.
8. See my doctor without a bunch of paperwork and government regulations.
9. Keep money I work for instead of seeing it go overseas.
10.Have a President I and others are proud of and make it easier to get rid of bad ones.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

As others have said, without the laws that force me to pay for the ever expanding number of bureaucrats and programs and wars, I would have more money. With trillions wasted on government programs which produce nothing, the economy is worsened, and we all have to work more. Most people don't understand, and think all those gov't benefits are somehow free.

I wouldn't have to go to work so much, and could retire early, and could spend more time homesteading.

And since gov't can't tax and borrow enough, it has the Federal Reserve print money to cover any shortfalls. With more dollars in circulation, each one is worth less, so takes more to buy things. In other words, inflation, and a higher cost of living.

Since so few understand why prices go up, the scam continues. Actually quite brilliant.

How on earth did people survive before all the laws and ever-expanding bureaucracies?

Also, it is interesting to note that many of the laws are now written by lobbyists for the corporations they represent. Just do a search "lobbyists write regulations", and read countless articles. Many think laws are for our protection, but are actually to benefit special interests, and make it harder for the little guy to compete.

Pretty sad when people become so stupid they need laws to tell them what is safe. Laws should keep me from violating the rights of others, not keep me from hurting myself. If that is their purpose, there is no end to them - we should each submit our diet and exercise and sleep habits to bureaucrats for approval, right? Unfortunately, many are so scared and helpless that they beg for government to protect and guide them. Forget personal responsibility.

I've also noticed that many are just fine with laws that restrict THE OTHER GUY, but not so keen on laws against our own interests. In other words, we like using the force of government to promote our interests. Remember, if you don't obey the law, or pay taxes, at some point, a guy with a gun will come and arrest you.

"Government is not reason, it is not eloquence, IT IS FORCE; like fire, a troublesome servant and a fearful master. Never for a moment should it be left to irresponsible action." 
- George Washington

"The natural progress of things is for liberty to yield, and government to gain ground." - Thomas Jefferson


"A wise and frugal government which shall restrain men from injuring one another, which shall leave them otherwise free to regulate their own pursuits of industry and improvement, and shall not take from the mouth of labor the bread it has earned. This is the sum of good government." -Thomas Jefferson

"They that can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety." - Benjamin Franklin


"Good intentions will always be pleaded for every assumption of authority. It is hardly too strong to say that the Constitution was made to guard the people against the dangers of good intentions. There are men in all ages who mean to govern well, but they mean to govern. They promise to be good masters, but they mean to be masters." - Daniel Webster 

Don't ever think you know what's right for the other person. He might start thinking he knows what's right for you. 
- Paul Williams

"Experience should teach us to be most on our guard to protect liberty when the government's purposes are beneficent...The greatest dangers to liberty lurk in insidious encroachment by men of zeal, well meaning but without understanding." 
- Supreme Court Justice Louis Brandeis

The whole aim of practical politics is to keep the populace alarmed (and hence clamorous to be led to safety) by menacing it with an endless series of hobgoblins, all of them imaginary. - H.L. Mencken 

Power concedes nothing without a demand. It never did, and it never will. Find out just what people will submit to, and you have found out the exact amount of injustice and wrong which will be imposed upon them; and these will continue until they are resisted with either words or blows, or with both. The limits of tyrants are prescribed by the endurance of those whom they oppress. -- Frederick Douglass

Of all tyrannies, a tyranny exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It may be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron's cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end, for they do so with the approval of their consciences. 
- C. S. Lewis 

The only purpose for which power can be rightfully exercised over any member of a civilized community, against his will, is to prevent harm to others. His own good, either physical or moral, is not a sufficient warrant. -- John Stuart Mill

Most men, after a little freedom, have preferred authority with the consoling assurances and the economy of effort which it brings. 
~ Walter Lippmann

Most people want security in this world, not liberty. 
~ H.L. Mencken

If you want total security, go to prison. There you're fed, clothed, given medical care and so on. The only thing lacking... is freedom. ~Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Have chickens.

Have more than 2 pets without worrying that three will look out the window at the same time resulting in a fine or lean on the house.

Have been able to keep the window tint on my husbands car... That was there when he bought it... 10 years ago.

Have a rainwater collection system and solar panels.

Plant a garden in my front yard.

Not have to worry about the "check engine light" preventing me from passing DEQ since I know its on because of a stupid sensor that doesn't really do anything.

Spank my kid in public when he is being bad.

Put a big ol' sign outside our place of business!


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

buy raw milk


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Walk out of a bar with a beer in hand

Keep a fire arm on my person at all times

Bonfire party

Arial fireworks display


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I don't think I would do anything different as all that I currently want to do I can do legally within the current legal boundaries of my area.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know either. I own all the firearms that I want, able to ride where I want when I want. I can buy anything I want, whenever I want. I can say what I want, to whom I want, when I want.


From reading some replies, I am already living the dream. I can build what I want, where I want. Have any animal I want in any quantity that I want. I have decent light bulbs, a good ole compost toilet. I have a rainwater collection system and a small solar setup.

I cut my wood from Fed land with a small easy payment that I consider worth it, but without the 'oppressive 20 dollar fee' I could easily buy a chain and cut more wood. So I guess that is my answer, I would be able to save 20 dollars a year.

Whee, drinks on me.... up to my tab limit of 20 dollars.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Collect an insurance payout from the death of a child molester.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Put my green thumb to work by becoming the biggest pot farmer east of the Mississippi! ound:

I have no desire to smoke the stuff myself, but it sure would be a moneymaker ...:happy:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Shrek said:


> I don't think I would do anything different as all that I currently want to do I can do legally within the current legal boundaries of my area.


This is kind of what I'm thinking, too. 

We chose our home pretty carefully. Consequently, we have very minimal rules and regs here. 
I guess it'd be nice if my 14 year old could drive to his boss's place without having to worry about running in to the local sheriff. 


But otherwise? 
Uh.... :shrug:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

willow_girl said:


> Put my green thumb to work by becoming the biggest pot farmer east of the Mississippi! ound:
> 
> I have no desire to smoke the stuff myself, but it sure would be a moneymaker ...:happy:


You have obviously not thought this through.... if it were legal so anyone could grow it they would... the law of supply and demand would bring the price much closer to actual cost of production.... somewhere in the 2 dollar a pound range.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

gweny said:


> Get a rooster and tint my windows


I sure wouldn't want to be that rooster!  


What would I do? I might bring to market a few dozen ideas that I have had and developed over the years and decided to sit on. The combination of the laws, liabilities, and lack of real intellectual property protection for the individual (not just corporations with deep pockets full of lawyers) have made me realize that it is better NOT to try to bring new ideas to market and end up losing money.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

If all of the nonsense laws protecting me from myself were to suddenly vanish.... My life would be changed very little. I would however be able to once again enjoy a smoke after a meal in a restaurant, or on an airplane, and buy liquor here in my own county. It would also be nice to walk into a hardware store and buy dynamite again. Pesky stumps would be much easier dealt with. Most of the restrictions that I am seeing posted here really dont apply to me due to either not having them imposed upon me by local law... or by my simply ignoring those laws.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

DJ in WA said:


> How on earth did people survive before all the laws and ever-expanding bureaucracies?


Most people had very few comforts and knew mostly hard work. When people found more labor saving ways and got more comfortable, they started to demand services to increase their comforts and to work less (at least that's the way I've seen it work up here).


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> You have obviously not thought this through.... if it were legal so anyone could grow it they would... the law of supply and demand would bring the price much closer to actual cost of production.... somewhere in the 2 dollar a pound range.


You've never seen her gardening skills first hand.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

*What are oppressive laws stopping you from doing?*

Shopping across the border without having to have a passport to get into Washington and without wondering if I'm going to have my fingerprints checked _again_, and get detained and interrogated for 3 hours _again_ before they let me cross. Thanks a lot Homeland Security. Not!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

karenp said:


> buy raw milk


 Sell my milk. For human consumption, that is.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

tiffnzacsmom said:


> You've never seen her gardening skills first hand.


This is true, but I have seen some other quite adept gardeners and am quite sure that the big bucks currently available due to the legal issues would immediately dissappear when everyone who wanted to could grow their own legally. I figure that is one of the major reasons its been kept illegal as long as it has.... keeps the cash flow extremely high and flowing to the powers that be.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Get rid of the neighborhood mountain lion. Buy regular commercial medical insurance rather than medicare. Stop paying all fees charged me to make the government happy that don't benefit me at all- like for the various inspections that I'm following their rules.


----------



## farmer9989 (Apr 22, 2008)

kill my neighbor the next time he burnt his horse crap and old hay!!!!


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Sell my milk. For human consumption, that is.


well that is a novel idea, but I'm not sure how big the market is. 

how about if you sold your goat's milk for human consumption instead? :happy:


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

farmer9989 said:


> kill my neighbor the next time he burnt his horse crap and old hay!!!!


I wish I could haul his manure and waste hay. I would love to have it.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

karenp said:


> buy raw milk


Sell raw milk at a farmer's market.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd fly like a bird if they revoked the law of gravity.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

have you tried to get or renew your drivers license lately. Now if you are an illegal then it is a different story.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Drive as fast as I want when I want.. 
Empty a bank out so I can afford anything I want.. 
Choke the living crap out of people that annoy me... 

But I know this is not the spirit of what this is all about..


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HDRider said:


> I'd fly like a bird if they revoked the law of gravity.


Which is far more likely for them to do than revoking all the meddling laws.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

davel745 said:


> have you tried to get or renew your drivers license lately. Now if you are an illegal then it is a different story.


 No kidding. I had to renew mine a couple of years ago and I had to jump through a billion hoops - including going to the SS office to get a copy of my card - the details escape me but darn. I've been driving legally since I was 14 years old and have never had this much trouble getting my license. 

But you know, "oppressive" is a relative term. To me, having to apply to purchase any weapon is oppressive. To others it's not. Having to hear that if I wanted to sell cheese I'd have to have the state come check out my septic for proper waste removal is oppressive. To hear the state call whey "dairy waste" is oppressive. And to hear that I'd have to kill the milk with a required $25k pasturizer is oppressive to me. To someone else - not so much. To have to file to take my kid out of gov't run schools is oppressive. To have to justify my choices in "healthcare" for my kids is oppressive. The list goes on and on and on. 

It's all in how you look at the roll of gov't.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Which is far more likely for them to do than revoking all the meddling laws.


I was speaking allegorically.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

It's funny that no one _ever_ posts pictures of eagles, sitting at the edge of a road, picking at a week old deer carcass. lol


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd be myself and do as I please, which would not include harming anyone whatsoever!
I'd buy a couple goats to start with and learn the process of making cheese and sell it and milk from anywhere I choice! 
I'd kill a half doze deer a year in the city to make venison jerky from to sell at a very good profit, and try to lower the number of accident they cause because they are over populated in this area. 
As has been said already, I would target practice in my back yard, which is surrounded by woods so thick that you can't start to see the highway maybe a half mile away! 
I would set up a range that shoots well over the highway for long range shooting! There is an area that the highway is cut through probably 40 feet deep un the hillside on all four lanes and while my range finder only reached out to 450 yards, the center medium strip in the center of the HW is according to the RF is 430 yards, and I would say the bank on the other side starts at about 480 yards and goes up hill until it passes 1,000 yards easily. 
I won't say every one should be allowed to do that because some people can't hit the broad side of the barn with a shot gun, but I am not one of those people. 
And I would build me a car and drive under my ability to keep a car under control. Which in some places is three times the speed limit or more. 
And I would build me a six passenger airplane with a 460 Ford Engine in it and fly it. 
I have flown a single engine 201 Mooney and a twin engine Queen Air many times now. Well, I haven't flown for about ten years now, but I could still do it! 
That is if I had the money to build either of them, which I don't, but I did start building an ultra-light, side by side trainer before I fell the last time and had the fuselage cut, fitted and tack welded, ready too be TIG welded and I had an owner of a shop that was going to let me do it, if I paid for the gas, rods and electricity for the TIG welder that is! 
And for an ultra-light, or trainer, you don't have to have a pilots license. 
I think that is about the extent of me wanting break the law. 
Nope, I'd like to make some moonshine too! 
I might make some wine this fall when the fruit comes in though.

Ranger


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

As to the drivers license, I just got my new Missouri License, walked in, walked out 5 minutes later. It actually took one minute for the camera flash to 'spool' up as I was the first person there and that is how it works (so the lady says).

In Georgia, same thing, 5 minutes in and out. Are you all getting special permits or anything?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

ErinP said:


> It's funny that no one _ever_ posts pictures of eagles, sitting at the edge of a road, picking at a week old deer carcass. lol


I bet no one takes pictures of supermodels when they first wake up in the morning and haven't had any "work" yet, either. 

Of course you would try to capture the moment when someone or something is at its best. 

But if you catch a bald eagle picking carrion and capture the image, I'd still like to see it, it would be interesting! I saw a golden eagle doing it once but it was just a glimpse at highway speed.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

joseph97297 said:


> As to the drivers license, I just got my new Missouri License, walked in, walked out 5 minutes later. It actually took one minute for the camera flash to 'spool' up as I was the first person there and that is how it works (so the lady says).
> 
> In Georgia, same thing, 5 minutes in and out. Are you all getting special permits or anything?


I'm guessing, "Joseph", you still have the same last name you were born with and had less documents to "show and tell" than a married woman. Last time I renewed mine, it took SS card, birth certificate, marriage license and some kind of tax receipt. I pity the ones who have been married more than once!


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

I have never been in a DMV in V. that didn't take more than an hour! That is for anything that you need to do. 

I'm guessing, "Joseph", you still have the same last name you were born with and had less documents to "show and tell" than a married woman. Last time I renewed mine, it took SS card, birth certificate, marriage license and some kind of tax receipt. I pity the ones who have been married more than once! 

We have to have all the above even if you have let your license expire but still have the dang thing. And I mean just one day late and you are screwed!

:grumble::grumble::grumble:

Ranger


----------



## sonofthunder (Apr 10, 2014)

I would buy new windows and tint my roosters after I kill all the possums and ***** for killing all my chickens.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

ErinP said:


> It's funny that no one _ever_ posts pictures of eagles, sitting at the edge of a road, picking at a week old deer carcass. lol


Just for you..


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

MO_cows said:


> I'm guessing, "Joseph", you still have the same last name you were born with and had less documents to "show and tell" than a married woman. Last time I renewed mine, it took SS card, birth certificate, marriage license and some kind of tax receipt. I pity the ones who have been married more than once!


Nope for me.... but my wife had to. And she took only 5 minutes in Missouri as well.....not to mention that her GA Driver's License had our last name but her Social Card had her former last (she never got around to filing new paperwork). All she had to have was Social, Marriage License....in and out in 5 minutes. No muss, no fuss.

Not sure why there would be problems. I have never had any problems with the DMV for anything, so perhaps I should pity those that do.So good job guessing, but poor, poor example.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Just for you..



lol!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Mine the coal on the backside of my property to heat the household in winter.

WWW


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd finally get to have a flock of chickens. I'd also put in a cistern, a septic tank, & tear down the empty house next door to expand my garden. But most importantly, I'd commandeer the neighbor kid's four-wheeler so I could get some peace on the weekends/summer months


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd disable that stupid seat belt warning dinger. Yes, I wear my seat belt. I would anyway. But I don't need to listen to my car dinging as I drive down my drive way since I'm about to get out and open the gate.

Same goes for the air bag light that tells me whether or not my passenger side air bag is on or off. Seriously. I don't care. Yes, my purse is heavy but if the air bag goes off while it is in the seat, no one will be hurt.

I'd be able to take Chinese ephedra again to manage my asthma instead of spend three times the money on prescription steroids.

I'd be able to buy a decent cold medicine over the counter - the stuff that really does work.

I'd probably be able to find a part time job easier.

You know what the really sad part is? We have no idea what inventions we're missing, which concepts we'll never hear about, and how different our world could be if only we had the freedom to bring a product to market without meeting oppressive government regulations.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

ErinP said:


> It's funny that no one _ever_ posts pictures of eagles, sitting at the edge of a road, picking at a week old deer carcass. lol


 Got it! ound:




big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

joseph97297 said:


> As to the drivers license, I just got my new Missouri License, walked in, walked out 5 minutes later. It actually took one minute for the camera flash to 'spool' up as I was the first person there and that is how it works (so the lady says).
> 
> In Georgia, same thing, 5 minutes in and out. Are you all getting special permits or anything?


Mine made me look Bad




ound:

big rockpile


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Drink raw milk while naked in public, smoking a joint?


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I would instigate "The Purge". I think it would probably be a most excellent stupid people management technique.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I wouldn't be educating my neighbors children in a public school.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

joseph97297 said:


> As to the drivers license, I just got my new Missouri License, walked in, walked out 5 minutes later. It actually took one minute for the camera flash to 'spool' up as I was the first person there and that is how it works (so the lady says).
> 
> In Georgia, same thing, 5 minutes in and out. Are you all getting special permits or anything?


We can renew ours at the local AAA.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

soon it will be turning on my lights and watching TV and maybe even not being able to go to the store.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would have Muscovy ducks and bee hives. I would build an outhouse and USE it (occasionally). I would build an undergound house with a solar power system located on top of it. I would sleep in my camper and shoot raccoon out of season. I would fence my yard, clear-cut most of the ravine and bring in soil to level out half the property. And I would put up a big sign that says "only bad American English spoken here".


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

Build a barn....My way!!!


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Ii would be able to stretch my dollars much further as prices would go down drastically once the arcane EPA rules are gone. Manufacturers would once again be able to make things with the best materials possible with the best methods available.

I would use better insecticides and herbicides that really do what they are supposed to do.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I would create more jobs. To stay legal, with proper workman's comp, tax withholding, etc, to hire day labor farm hands I have one viable choice, go thru a day labor service. To pay the worker min wage would cost me almost $15 / hr. I usually pay better than min wage and $10 / hr to the worker would cost me almost $17 / hr. I've tried to find worker's comp that I pay for directly and do the tax filings myself, but there is no insurance company I have found that will right a policy unless I have at least 2 full time workers. 

At $17 / hr, I have to have workers who can do a great job without constant direction from me. At that price, I can't afford to hire neighborhood kids to do odd jobs as I find them.


----------



## Peasant (May 18, 2013)

Some of the responses in this thread explain why we have so many laws.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing... 
Has no one read _The Jungle_ or heard of the Triangle Shirtwaist fire?? lol


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Have some people learned how be personally responsible to quit a job that is unsafe to their personal likes. Some have not and need big brother as a henchman. How about gated communities for people to live and work in that big broth controls every thing. Sorta like new york. .....with out bridges.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> I'm guessing, "Joseph", you still have the same last name you were born with and had less documents to "show and tell" than a married woman. Last time I renewed mine, it took SS card, birth certificate, marriage license and some kind of tax receipt. I pity the ones who have been married more than once!


You don't have to change your name when you get married...makes things much easier 

I've never experienced a problem from having a different last name than my husband.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I have a job where they issue me a side-arm and four high cap magazines. I cannot buy any of those magazines for my personal use and I must wait ten days to purchase a personal firearm. This makes no sense.

I cannot legally pay out of pocket for medical expenses. 

I cannot legally pay out of pocket if I ding someones car with mine.

I cannot legally sell extra eggs from my chickens.

If I have extra deer meat I cannot gift it without a form.

I have to eat all my ducks within 30 days of the season closing.

I cannot pick up a mushroom or pine cone without a permit.

I cannot legally use lead bullets to hunt game animals and I cannot legally use solid core ammo because it is considered armor piercing.

They don't stock the lakes around my house anymore because the trout theoretically eat nonexistent endangered frogs.

I cannot burn brush or yard debris.

I can't live trap a pesky raccoon or skunk and relocate it, but I can kill it.

I cant pump winter rainwater runoff from a seasonal ditch into a tank for use during the summer.

I cant shoot or disturb the federally protected ravens that eat three quarters of my seed the day after I plant. I can't do anything when the eat my chicks or harass my puppies either.

I cannot paint my house or repair a broken window without a permit. After I get a permit, the historical society has to approve the color and scheme of my paint and I cannot replace the original windows with modern windows. I must use period correct windows, doors, etc.

In my area it is illegal to plant a GMO seed yet "legal" to have 100 marijuana plants, but selling those plants or even giving them away is illegal and so is not reporting the income from said illegal sales. But it is illegal for the cops to take those plants away from the growers because they are "in compliance" with state law while being out of compliance with federal law which the current federal administration had deemed unenforceable. The best part is my housing, fuel, and overall cost of living has doubled from the billions of dollars in illegal marijuana revenue coming into my area, without expanding the tax base one cent. It is fairly common to see a bunch of 80,000 dollar pickups parked on a street full of potholes with the schoolhouse falling down.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

ErinP said:


> I was thinking the same thing...
> Has no one read _The Jungle_ or heard of the Triangle Shirtwaist fire?? lol


That's the same thinking that doctor's warn about- if one aspirin is good, twenty must be better. If one vitamin pill is good, 20 must be better.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow hawgsquatch..that's pretty restrictive.

I admit, we had a huge bonfire in our back yard to get rid of a bunch of branches. I'm so happy we got out of that HOA we were in..the smiles in the kid's faces last night eating s'mores was priceless.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

hawgsquatch said:


> I have a job where they issue me a side-arm and four high cap magazines. I cannot buy any of those magazines for my personal use and I must wait ten days to purchase a personal firearm. This makes no sense.
> 
> I cannot legally pay out of pocket for medical expenses.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me which specific law doesn't allow you to walk into the medical provider of your choice and offer them cash for their services?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> Can you tell me which specific law doesn't allow you to walk into the medical provider of your choice and offer them cash for their services?


Medicare does not allow a doctor to charge more than 114% of what Medicare accepts as reasonable. If the doctor refuses that limit, you must pay in full 
and agree not to ask for reimbursement while still paying the premiums. So, like may other government mandates, you can do it but are rendered unable to afford to do it. It's the poison pill of government overreach.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> Medicare does not allow a doctor to charge more than 114% of what Medicare accepts as reasonable. If the doctor refuses that limit, you must pay in full
> and agree not to ask for reimbursement while still paying the premiums. So, like may other government mandates, you can do it but are rendered unable to afford to do it. It's the poison pill of government overreach.


We've had this discussion before. There is no law preventing you from paying cash for medical services, even those covered by Medicare. That you or anyone else cannot afford to make such payments lies solely with that individual's lack of financial success. I doubt Donald Trump worries about this.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

The Medicare regs is successful in doing what it set out to do. Restrict freedom of choice in medical care. Yes in part compete is 100 % correct but he/she (sorry too many people here and I really do not care a hoot about the gender of a person.... but lord help if I get wrong the prefer gender one is comfortable being) fail to know or acknowledge the required paperwork that a doctor is required to go thru to accommodate a cash patient on Medicare. Those extra cost can not be recaptured thus it is a loss to the drs office and no business can last when managered in the red.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

As for Donald trump (a symbolic person of wealth envied by many) he via his employment and the fact that he Owens it and has legal talent to craft a retirement insurance clause .... similar to the New York state union my mother had that allowed her union to trump (odd to use that word) the regulation of Medicare. And or hire on staff medical personal for certain personal ....perk for board of directors etc. 

Government has no place in my medical care as admins doing the approving of care do not have medical degrees and should not be play Dr. Also I wish to be secure in my papers and effects. What is in my medical record is private. People can decline electronic medical records. Paperwork that is not easy to get one publiciclly advertisted.

An example were people give up their rights to conform.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> We've had this discussion before. There is no law preventing you from paying cash for medical services, even those covered by Medicare. That you or anyone else cannot afford to make such payments lies solely with that individual's lack of financial success. I doubt Donald Trump worries about this.


Like the other Obama realities that is literally true but consciously a perversion of the truth. I could afford much more if I wasn't paying the premium for medicare and would have more resources had not the government take so much over the years with the promise of access to health care. I had no choice about the taxes withheld nor was it possible avoid enrolling in medicare unless I was willing to have no health insurance at all despite having paid for it for years.

Unlike the parasitical Obamacare, which you have embraced, you seem to feel it is fine for me to pay to be forced into medicare's restricted access while at the same time subsidizing those who have neither paid for obamacare as insurance and are now not paying for the cost in premiums either.

You are right about the previous discussions yet you trot out the same party line that just ignores any fact that tarnishes the bright fantasy. 

And this was your choice of tangent for this thread.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> Can you tell me which specific law doesn't allow you to walk into the medical provider of your choice and offer them cash for their services?


I used to have a doctor who would treat my family with all office visits, prescriptions, referrals, hospital consults, and even deliver a baby or stitch a wound at my house for a grand a year. I signed a document stating I would not sue him in return. He was awesome. Due to tort laws in Kalifornia he moved to Wyoming. I am soon to follow. 

There may not be specific law against cash , but if the provider fears taking cash, it is an obstacle.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL it seems to me that a lot of things people want to do involve stealing/trespassing from their neighbors, I am pretty liberal but I'm not THAT liberal!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I would finally hunt deer on my Missouri property, which I own free and clear and pay taxes on.

As it stands now, I would have to buy a $225 non-resident license because I still spend most of my time in Texas.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I would build a outhouse on my land.I would get me a fully automatic tommy gun,full auto fn/fal,fully auto AK47.I would build a few guns and not have to worry about serial #.I would run a pump to harvest lake water .Build a still to purify the lake water and not worry about going to jail for trying to get said safe drinking water. I would put a boat dock below my land on the water.Build whatever size structure i wish .


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

This is an outstanding thread. I love all the replies and especially the quotes. I would probably have a hard time responding to it. I live in New York. Picking out an oppressive law is like grabbing a snowflake in a blizzard. Besides, Im in my late fifties. I don't think I would live long enough to list them all.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Buy a mean looking fire arm which is currently illegal in New York
Order a 25 round clip for the above gun which is currently illegal in New York
Order a sword cane which is currently illegal in New York
Order throwing stars which is currently illegal in New York
Order throwing knives which is currently illegal in New York
Order a tomahawk that can be thrown, which is currently Illegal in New York
Buy some fireworks that are currently illegal in New York
carry a bowie knife which is currently illegal in New York
Have a fire bigger than 4' in diameter which is currently illegal in New York
Burn cardboard and newspaper which is currently illegal in New York

that's just a few things in New York, I haven't gotten to the Federal Government yet.


----------

